# My guards...



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

We currently have 5 full time guard dogs & 2 guard llamas 
With 1 part time guard dog...
3 of them are akbash puppies
1 Komondor 
And a really weird mastiff mutt

They seem to do their job, chased off some coyotes last night
(Well the puppies didn't yet...)

Don't have a good picture of the mastiff really


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love them!!..those puffy little powder puffs are so cute...and love that big ol hairy one lol bet hes fun to bathe...I would love a few llammas one day...but for now we have three mini Donkey jennies, Loretta Lynn, Josie and Rosalee and one standard jenny, Thelma and one baby jack, Oscar...we love them. And our pure bred Yellow Lab Dixie and One Boxer Hound Dog cross..Peggie Sue...both do a great job out here..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ohh to cute! If I had one large pasture I'd have an LGD. But, since we're in paddocks with no perimeter fencing and right on the highway I can't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the pic of the sheep, goat and puppies all cuddling together!!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Nikko (Komondor) is a real home body and only leaves when following the mastiff & part time guard dog
He is terrified of getting caught leaving the fence - what's nice about them is they are sensitive enough that if you yell at them they whimper down 
That's what the guy who we bought him from told us & it seems to have worked on keeping him in the fence 

The black llama we bought with some sheep cause he wouldn't leave them - awesome buy

The puppies are a little more adventurous but love curling up with the sheep & goats (mousey is pictured with them)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mcd311 (Feb 16, 2013)

alpine_fan said:


> Nikko (Komondor) is a real home body and only leaves when following the mastiff & part time guard dog
> He is terrified of getting caught leaving the fence - what's nice about them is they are sensitive enough that if you yell at them they whimper down
> That's what the guy who we bought him from told us & it seems to have worked on keeping him in the fence
> 
> ...


My friend is trying to find a home for her 5yr old 130lb Mastiff and I would love to have him, but already have two German shepherds inside and thought maybe he would make or like being guard of the goats.

How does your Mastiff do with the goats and babies? Is he outside or inside most days?


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Our mastiff is a large baby...
He barks when he needs to, never touches any mother, baby or buck/ram
Our ewes pick on him actually because he is so nice...I've seen babies sleeping on him before...
He stays out in pastures (as long as the gates are all shut) if he gets out he stays in the barn near everyone


----------



## mcd311 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

